# Your favorite reining/cutting/working stallion!



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Would love to see everybody's favorite!

I am currently drooling over this guy: Matt Dillon Dun It






And I will always love Peptoboonsmal: : : : Peptoboonsmal : : :


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahahahaha I love his name! And I have two favourites, Shining Spark and Hollywood Dun It. Nobody can touch em


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I love Ernie! He is cool as a cucumber until you put a cow in front of him 

Home Page


^^^I like Pepto too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved Peptoboonsmal. It was a sad sad day when he passed away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

That's an easy one. Lenas Telesis!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> I loved Peptoboonsmal. It was a sad sad day when he passed away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When did that happen????????? Last night???????? Today??????


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I like ONE TIME PEPTO, There are a few highbrow cat sons i like. I would like to breed to. And many more. My dream would be nitas wood.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> When did that happen????????? Last night???????? Today??????


 
Ok ill be nice. He is still alive. You must be thinking of his son, Hesa poptospoonful.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a few, but the top five would be Shining Spark, Hollywood Dun It, Boogies Flashy Jac, Chic Please, and the sire of my mare's future foal: RC Fancy Step. RC Fancy Step By Wimpys Little Step out of Sonita Wilson


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm. I will have to check. But i know a guy who owns a son of peptoboonsmal, and last time i talked to him. He said hed gotba call from aqha informing him he lassed away. So hmmm :/ I would be thrilled if he didnt. I love that stud. Hes such and awesome mover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely adore this guy and wish I could get my hands on a mare that was quality enough to breed to him (plus, enough money for a stud fee LOL).
Metallic Cat - High Brow Cat x Chers Shawdow - Beau Galyean


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I just looked on Peptoboonsmal's site...no news about him passing. I do know that one of his sons or grandsons passed a few months ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I really don't have a favorite stallion. It comes down to what I am looking for in the cross and the foal. Like last year I crossed my Dun It mare on Roosters Wrangler b/c I wanted a foal who could do both reining and reined cow horse better. Which I think I got. Looking good so fare. 

At some point down the road I will breed my Dun It mare to Gunner and my Zan Freckles Hickory mare to Jacs Electric Spark. Each stallion adds something in blood and other areas to my mares that I am looking for. It is not b/c I love the stallions it is b/c it is a good choice for them.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I absolutely adore this guy and wish I could get my hands on a mare that was quality enough to breed to him (plus, enough money for a stud fee LOL).
> Metallic Cat - High Brow Cat x Chers Shawdow - Beau Galyean


Oh yum!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, I just checked out Metallic Cat. He is NICE! I love his looks and MAN, he sure works a cow! I can't wait til I'm at the point where I can breed to whatever stallion I want to, I wouldn't mind giving so much $$ then, lol.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

smrobs said:


> i absolutely adore this guy and wish i could get my hands on a mare that was quality enough to breed to him (plus, enough money for a stud fee lol).
> metallic cat - high brow cat x chers shawdow - beau galyean


high brow cat is my mare's grandsire. He's made a bunch of nice babies!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Metalic Cat is one of my fav's for sure! Cant wait till his babys start to really do something!

WR This Cats Smart is one of my favorites...only because we own 2 of his foals and they are both great horses.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I also like TR Dual Rey. His foals are so freaking talented. I love the video where he actually went down on his knees/bent his knees when he was so intent on holding that cow. TR Dual Rey By Dual Rey out of Peppys Misty Oaks


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Reiner:

Al-Marah Matt Dillon:










Cutting:

Zees Cat Meow











But I have quite a bit of tied for first/close seconds.. LOL
Both are purebred Arabians.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I absolutely adore this guy and wish I could get my hands on a mare that was quality enough to breed to him (plus, enough money for a stud fee LOL).
> Metallic Cat - High Brow Cat x Chers Shawdow - Beau Galyean


He is nice. HERDA carrier though, is he not? High Brow Cat lines have a lot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I honestly have no idea. If I was ever looking to truly breed a mare to him, I would double check everything...but seeing as how that's only a pipe dream, I don't worry about it too much LOL.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> He is nice. HERDA carrier though, is he not? High Brow Cat lines have a lot.


I don't know about High Brow Cat, but his son, Highlight Cat, sire of my mare is N/N. I had mine tested, she is N/N also.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

About Peptoboonsmal, I don't know. But I do get America's Horse magazine every month, and I think they would've mentioned a stallion like him passing away. I think so because they do whenever a top rodeo horse does...


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> About Peptoboonsmal, I don't know. But I do get America's Horse magazine every month, and I think they would've mentioned a stallion like him passing away. I think so because they do whenever a top rodeo horse does...


It was hesa peptospoonful. It was a big thing in the cutting world when he died.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ Yep, Peptoboonsmal is alive. Hesa Peptospoonful died back in February.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

